

Visa removes retailer's right to rebill cards online . . . - aresant
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-20003489-261.html?tag=newsEditorsPicksArea.0

======
devicenull
Title is a bit misleading.. If I'm understanding this correctly, it means the
retailer cannot submit your credit card information to another service.
Basically, you can't buy something, and be automatically signed up for a third
party service at the same time.

That's pretty different then preventing retailers from rebilling your card
automatically (like for a subscription).

